# Brillo's new favorite food!



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Sweet potatoes! :lol:

I took a tip from Alastrina and gave Brillo some baby food with sweet potatoes. He loved it! I guess I'm going to have to start feeding it to him more often.

Also, out of curiosity, has anyone ever fed their hedgie a pinky? My husband swears up and down it's okay and he'd eat them, but I don't think I could watch Brillo devour a mouse. :/


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sweet potatoes seem to be pretty popular among hedgies. Lily likes them too!  

There's been a few people on here now that have fed their hedgies pinkies, although I can't remember exactly who right now. There's even a video that one person posted of their hedgehog trying her first pinky. Out of curiosity, I asked my vet what she thought about it, and she said that she didn't see anything wrong with it, it'd just be another form of protein, and that she'd be surprised at anyone doing just because they have enough trouble trying to get most of their hedgehog owners to feed mealworms. :roll:


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, Brillo only likes crickets, he turns his nose up at mealies. I'm curious, I think he might eat it, but I don't think I could watch!


----------



## Leanneburls (Jun 19, 2011)

My hedgie loves mealies she would eat the full tub if I let her lol I've just bought 2 pinkies this morning to try Rolo on tonight, not sure if I'm gonna watch her eat it though but if she likes them I will feed her one weekly.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

feeding pinkies is very common in Russia. i personally can't do it, but maybe one day i'll man up. :lol:


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

What is a pinkie?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Terry said:


> What is a pinkie?


A baby mouse that hasn't grown any fur yet.


----------

